# July 5 - 12 Sands Ocean Club in Myrtle Beach



## pinkf (Jun 21, 2014)

Sands Ocean Club Resort, Myrtle Beach, SC
Week of July 5 - 12, 2014
$650 for the ENTIRE week - no tax, linen fee, or cleaning fee

These units are being rented by Sands Ocean Club for July 5 - 12 for $1,400 including taxes and fees (see http://www.sandsresorts.com/room-search/). 

Oceanview studio/efficiency unit in Myrtle Beach on Shore Drive
Sleeps 4
Kitchenette, balcony, microwave, dishwasher, LCD with cable TV, Internet, in-room safe, coffee maker, blender, toaster, iron & ironing board

See Efficiency room layout at http://timeshare.sandsoceanclub.com/accomodations.htm

LOTS of amenities including indoor & outdoor pools, lazy river, whirlpools, spa, fitness center, convenience store, gift store, golf shop, Ocean Annie's Beach Bar, Sandals Lounge, and Windows Oceanfront Restaurant - more info at http://timeshare.sandsoceanclub.com/amenities.htm

3rd floor unit

Price includes all taxes, fees, etc. OTHER than $5 key charge paid directly to the resort at check-in, which is at 4pm on Saturday, July 5. Check-out is by 10am on Saturday, July 12.

Towels, washcloths, and bed linens included

Cleaning fee is included in price

At check-in at Sands Ocean Club, they will need a photo ID and Mastercard or Visa for security purposes. They will not charge you unless something is damaged or stolen. 

This is the only unit I have available, and it's only available for the week of July 5 - 12. I'm not looking to rent it out for just a portion of the week. No pets.

More details available at http://timeshare.sandsoceanclub.com/faqs.htm


----------

